# Self Sponsorship Affidavit of Support CR1



## leere (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi,

EDIT: sorry it's actually an IR1 (we've been married over 2 years)

I've read through a lot of posts but haven't found the answer to my particular question, hopefully I haven't missed something stupid.

My wife is an American citizen currently living with me in the UK, she's on a spousal visa here so is fully resident and working. We'd like to move back to the US around August of next year before her leave to remain runs out (skip on the renewal fees!).

Since she's resident here she obviously doesn't have US income, and we don't have the required savings. However, I am currently employed here in the UK by a US company. They have already agreed to employ me in the US once I get my green card all sorted out. Can I self sponsor using this? 

To be clear, I'm currently fully employed here with the company, and I would just be essentially moving teams and be employed there at well over the minimum financial requirement. If I ask them to provide a contract of prospective employement along with a letter saying 'yes you'll have a job as long as you have legal right to work' is this enough to meet the requirement as a member of the 'household'? Obviously I have no tax returns for this as it's a 'prospective' job. 

If not we can send her ahead to get a house/work there and she can apply from the US however I understand the processing times are a lot better through the London consulate. 

Thanks for any help you can give me!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You need the income to "get the Green Card sorted out". Do you not have potential coonsors lined up? You should be able to file Direct Consular Filing which is the fastest route.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

To answer your question, the prospective green card holder (you) cannot self sponsor on an income basis. Your wife would need to be either the sole income-based financial sponsor or she would need a qualified co-sponsor (not you) to help. Your income potential is immaterial here.

That's income-based financial sponsorship. _Wealth-based_ financial sponsorship operates differently. In that case, the _combined_ wealth you and your wife have is considered. According to U.S. requirements you and your wife would need at least a combined $100,000 (or thereabouts, for a household size of two -- 5 times the income requirement) in reasonably liquid wealth that, if you had to spend it tomorrow, would not cause undue hardship for the household. So if your wife doesn't meet the income test but you (together) can meet the wealth test, great, that'll work.

If you're thinking of coming into sudden wealth -- a family member loaning money that magically appears in your account, for example -- don't. That doesn't work and is a form of fraud.


----------

